# bear minuteman recurve



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Depending on condition of limbs and the draw-weight, the Bear MM recurve is a decent bow for what it is. You want to always make sure that the limbs are fully seated or you will blow the the limb pocket out/off.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Birddog13 said:


> Just got a LH bear minuteman recurve for a good deal. Paint is a little rough, but I can deal with that.
> 
> Any idea where one could find a quiver and a site pin?
> 
> ...


If you are wanting vintage Bear accessories , to match the bow, e-Bay is going to be your bets bet, but if you only want an inexpensive hip quiver and Cobra type sight, you can get them at Walmart for less than $20 for both.

As far as a newer bow, just enjoy shooting the Minuteman, it's a good starter. You'll know when it's time to move on.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I just pulled my 76'er out to look at it. The limbs are different , but the riser is the same, and a Cobra type sight will not work. Sorry for not looking first. Try e-Bay or a WTB in the classifieds.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

What draw weight is your bow? I love old Bear bows. There is so much history and nostalgia with them. I am sure they have killed a lot of critters.


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

45lbs @ 60"

Limbs appear to be in good shape. Riser and pockets have some wear but not bad.

This is just something that I will shoot every now and again until I get the feel for it enough to take it to the woods.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I have an old Minuteman that I use for bowfishing. Nothing wrong with them at all. Nice, quiet, smooth shooter. Not the fastest bow on the block but it will take you a while before you can out-shoot it. You could have don a LOT worse for your first bow.











The geometry isn't a lot different that my Titan. Ol' Fred knew what he was doing.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gerep, that is amazing how close the minuteman riser looks to the Titan. I'll have to see if I can pick myself up one for cheap.


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas for pins? Mine did not come with any


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Take a trip to the hardware store and look for some thing that will work. Just find the right size that will fit in the slot of the sight window. You may only need a threaded rod cut to an inch or two in length but a machined screw with a flat head may fit perfectly in the slot. Nylon or rubber washers against the riser if you want to protect it. I guarantee you can make something work for less than $5 and 20 min roaming the hardware isle.


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guyver. I got a few things that I'm going to try out.

Would you guys re paint or just leave it as is?


----------



## bigwood177 (Jan 1, 2012)

Birddog13 said:


> Just got a LH bear minuteman recurve for a good deal. Paint is a little rough, but I can deal with that.
> 
> Any idea where one could find a quiver and a site pin?
> 
> ...


Hey bigdog - 
If you're still interested I've got one pin that I'd be happy to send you. When I bought my bow I told the seller not to send the quiver - I could put you in touch w/ him if you'd like.

After a more that a year of bidding, I finally managed to get my hands on one of these.
The initial allure was the design of the riser and the tool free assembly. Now that I'm able to study it up close I'm really impressed with the fit and finish of the limbs.
For those of you who've owned one for a while, are there any gotcha's or things to be careful of?
Does anyone know why the minueman line was eventually discontinued? - still seems like a perfect entry level takedown to me.

What did they originally sell for when they first came out in the 70's?

Thanks!

Wood


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

I just now seen this.. I cant believe that I did not see your reply. PM sent


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> For those of you who've owned one for a while, are there any gotcha's or things to be careful of?


Always make sure that limbs are fully seated in lamb pockets and that there is no limb slop. If limbs are fully seated but you can detect limbs are not tight, install material in limb pocket that is just thick enough to take up slack. I used duct tape and applied layers as needed.


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like the guy that had the pins is a inactive user? I don't know... Anyone have or know where to fin pins?


----------

